

Ask HN: Still no video or demo views... bad news for our app? - roryreiff

At the time of this posting, we have no video or demo views from our YC app. Is this a sign that our app basically hasn't been considered or read at length?
======
sureshmuppala
Same here. When we submitted for S12 they viewed few times and got reject. We
came along much better this time yet none.

